
Ask HN: Curated learning guides and links? - hsikka
I&#x27;m constantly trying to learn, but with so many options its difficult to string together resources that actually are effective. I was thinking about making a curated learning website where users can upvote links to learning javascript, physics, music and essentially have a meta map of the internets learning resources. A lot like HN but purely for learning&#x2F;how tos! What do you think?
======
bahus77
Coursera, udacity are already curated, huh?

------
edotrajan
check out

[https://learn-anything.xyz](https://learn-anything.xyz)

